

New Project - The Programming Games Wiki - impomatic
http://programminggames.org

======
PilotPirx
A few months ago I was looking for games of the kind you are listing on this
site. I came up with more or less the same results of programs. Since I was
looking for something that would allow me to link a neural network into an
robot interface and compete with other programs none of them really helped me
(though some of them are quite funny on their own of course)

But I found at least two other programs, that may be of interest to visitors
of your site. The first (quite obvious) is the RoboCup site:
<http://www.robocup.org/>

No, you don't need to own a team of robots, since they offer a Simulation
League:
[http://www.robocup2011.org/en/content.asp?PID={EBB75948-5058...](http://www.robocup2011.org/en/content.asp?PID={EBB75948-5058-4FFC-A7EC-
AB3AA20E1353})

So you can run your code in an rather complex environment, simulating a
complex game and real robots. Simulator software is here:
<http://sourceforge.net/projects/sserver/develop>

Only bad point is, that it will run only in Windows.

Another interesting project for people interested in an even more realistic
environment is the Player/Stage/Gazebo project. This software (intended for
research) allows to simulate real robots, their sensor hardware and
environments. Software written can be used in the simulation module or in real
robots. While it is no game, the software could be used to build any kind of
environment for robots to cooperate and compete.
<http://playerstage.sourceforge.net/index.php?src=index>

------
impomatic
As a big fan of programming games I've always wished for a decent site with
information about the different games. After waiting in hope I finally gave in
and created my own :-)

If you're a fan of programming games I'd love to hear from you.

Otherwise please feel free to criticise my choice of platform :-P

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
There's also C++Robots: <http://www.gamerz.net/c++robots/>

